# Most cross-gen games will have cross-gen season passes for DLC, it turns out



## Ares (Nov 23, 2009)

*Most cross-gen games will have cross-gen season passes for DLC, it turns out*

Earlier today, Activision announced that if you purchase a season pass for Call of Duty: Ghosts DLC on Xbox 360 or PS3, you will be able to transfer those licenses to their successors if you upgrade at some point and also buy the game again. Then DICE announced an identical plan for Battlefield 4. And now Microsoft says these cross-gen passes will be standard for many, if not most or all, cross-gen titles.



Dubbing this concept the “Season Pass Guarantee program,” they say that if you buy a season pass for “participating” Xbox 360 games you will get one for Xbox One as well, though you’ll need a fresh copy of the game to use it should the opportunity arise.

Microsoft also says that Activision, EA and Ubisoft are all going to be doing this. Those publishers are pulling most of the wight on cross-gen. Square Enix and Bethesda are the only other core publishers with cross-gen games, but they don’t do season passes and so their exclusion shouldn’t be considered alarming.

The chances of any given person actually needing to do this are pretty small, but it’s good that they would avoid this roadblock. 

Given that the Battlefield 4 announcement of this deal made specific mention of this offer also being good for moving from PS3 to PS4, it’s probably safe to assume this will be a standard practice on that side of the war as well.

Source: VG24/7


----------



## DjPerfectTrip (Jul 7, 2012)

Ares said:


> *
> The chances of any given person actually needing to do this are pretty small, but it’s good that they would avoid this roadblock.
> *


*
This +1. I suppose it is possible, but like you said it'll probably be few and far in between where this will need to get used.*


----------

